
Ask HN: Why some startups grow soo big where as some stays small? - googlycooly
But both of them had the same idea and tried to solve the same problem.<p>What is the secret? ;)
======
seansta
2 key ingredients.

1: build a great product for a very large market, by very large I mean mums
and dads can use the product.

For example, if you build a startup say a CRM for Lawyers, think how big can
it get. Take uber, they have a very large market because mums and dads (all of
us) can use the product.

2: marketing, marketing and more marketing. It creates hype..

